# Opinions on new rifle



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

I've been thinking about getting a new bolt action rifle and I want to see what some others think before I make the final decision. I really like the Ruger American but I can't decide on what to get it chambered in. I don't do much predator hunting, but I live in an area where there are coyotes and fix so I would like a rifle that I could hunt them if I choose to. I also know there is a push for center fire at night, which is where my decision making really starts. Really I want a rifle that I can go to the range and put up good groups out to 500 yards. The Ruger American predator version comes in 223, 22-250, 6.5cm, 308, 204 and 243. I really like the 6.5 but it could get pretty expensive to shoot since I don't reload. It also wouldn't fall into the approved calibers that I last read for center fire at night(.223 and smaller correct?). I have read that coyote hunters like the 243, but that would also not be approved. That leaves the 223 and 22-250. Given the terrain of what I would likely be hunting in I don't think there would be many shooting opportunities out past 200 yards. Between the last two, which would you prefer to have a rifle in? Weight your opinions on accuracy out to 500 yards and cost and availability of factory ammo. The rifle is currently on sale for $399(reg $449) at cabelas, but I'm not in a huge hurry to get one. I would still need to get quality glass for it as they don't come with iron sights, but I'll save that for another post. Thanks for your thoughts and sorry for the rambling.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

The only ones on that list that you'd be able use at night if the current language passed would be204, 233 and 22-50.6.5 or 243 would be your next best choice for the range you describe.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

Is it going to be a deer gun as well? Or just a paper puncher? I use a .270 sometimes when coyote hunting, won't be on the approved nighttime cartridges, but if you want a serious long range cartridge consider a 30-06 .270 .308 or .300 Win mag. They would all make excellent coyote rifles during the day (unless you're worried about pelt damage). If using it at night is a priority, definitely get a .223. But centerfire at night isn't even a sure thing yet.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Your wants make it difficult to say. 500 yards...all very capable to different degrees, but I'd say .308 or 6.5 Creedmoor hands down. Night hunting if centerfire is passsed, pry .223 is your best bet. 

I personally love the .204. Great round for coyote/fox, very flat, little to no pelt damage. Pry not the best for the 500 yards you're looking for though. .243 would be great for long range, and blows up a woodchuck like no other. Not good for night hunting based on MI proposed calibers. I think the .223 is the most versatile with the best availability of ammo hands down. 

I own all of those options except the .308, that I'm not personally not interested in and the 6.5 Creedmoor which I'm very interested in. That would be my choice for my personal arsenal. I have zero complaints about my .204, .223s, 22-250, or .243 whatsoever. 

If you do not own a .223, I'd say that's a great one to start with...


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I think the most usage would be target shooting to start with, but I have a desire to predator hunt and want have a multi purpose gun, which is why I am trying to find one that would group well at 500(the longest range around me) and be available to hunt. I love what Ive read about the 6.5cm, but the ammo looks to be pretty expensive and that would mean less shooting for me. Night hunting would be the least likely of the things I would do with it simply because I dont have the gear for it, yet. I just want a good distance gun that I could take coyote hunting since I KNOW they are close to my house.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

I had a Rem VSSF II in 204 and loved it. I'd shoot out to 600 yards with it, but at that distance you'd better learn to dope the wind. Out to 300, the wind barely touched it. You won't be shooting long range at night anyways. I'm shooting a 243 Tikka right now and gonna work up some 90 gr Sierra hollowpoints for yotes in my 270. Don't forget you need a 12 gauge for close quarters hunting.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Are you interested in saving pelts or just hunting them? This can change the options quickly as some of the calibers you listed would be a better 500yard gun but are not exactly fur friendly. You could also get that rifle in .270 and the 7mm Mag - both very flat shooters at longer ranges but are way more rifle than is needed for coyotes. The 7mm would be more expensive of the two to shoot. This doesn't help you at night, but gives you a multi-game gun allowing you to hunt deer as well.

My father has that rifle in .243 for a coyote gun. It shoots better than what is needed for typical Michigan coyote ranges. He has never taken it to range past 200yrds. 

Until the night regs pass I'm holding out on buying a caliber for that specific purpose. If they go through I'll re-evaluate my arsenal....as long as they fit in the safe one more never hurts.


----------

